# Help, completely lost and heartbroken



## kstevens1972 (Apr 17, 2014)

Hi,

Has anyone ever had this happen to them. It happens to me on a regular basis.

My husband and I have been married 6 years and have been together 11. 

This is a scenario that happens to me on a regular basis. Several nights ago I was aroused so I snuggled and kissed my husband trying to get him into the mood but no luck. So I gave up. (My husband rarely wants to have sex when I initiate it. It sucks.). The next night comes and goes and nothing. I did not try and he did not offer. Today we get into the shower and he starts to masterbate and tells me. I masterbated 3 times yesterday I was so horny. I was so angry. I get nothing for two nights and he has a party. I did not let it show, I have tried expressing how that hurts but have not gotten anywhere so I just went with the flow to see how it would go. So he ejaculated by masturbation. I was never touched, barely kissed. My husband tells me often "I love to touch my ****". I wish he felt that way about me.

Don't know where to go. HELP


----------



## Oldfaithful (Nov 27, 2013)

He masturbated in front of you in the shower?


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

Let me get this straight. You and your husband were showering together and he whacked himself off basically alone, after not having sex with you for three days?? And at the same time told you that he whacked off two other times, and how much he loves to do it???

Either there's more to this story or your husband is a whackadoodle. In more ways than one.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

Frankly, I would leave him to enjoy his masturbation in the shower sessions, and find someone who appreciates you. 

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mientes (Apr 17, 2014)

Dated a man long term before my husband that was exactly the same way. Would watch porn, read playboys etc. but rarely wanted to be intimate with me. Completely lost all self esteem and felt so rejected. I got the hell out of there. I would discuss with him or consult therapist then leave if you can't resolve. This is a strong physical need in a marriage if he is not meeting yours eventually someone else will temp you.


----------



## livnlearn (Mar 5, 2012)

Wow, what a jerk. A more accurate description would get me banned. Does he enjoy having control of you in other ways as well??


----------



## kstevens1972 (Apr 17, 2014)

Thank you to everyone that responded. For some reason I can't reply to individual quotes so I decided to post a reply.

Thank you for verifying that this behavior is unacceptable. I knew it was odd but the responses helped me to realize just how wrong it is. I'm going to try to suggest counseling. We have two young children and I want to keep our family together if I can.

Thank you again


----------



## Oldfaithful (Nov 27, 2013)

How open is he to talking about these things? How old is he?


----------

